# My daughter at her wedding



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my it is so hard to believe my daughter is now a married woman and on her honeymoon. Here ia a couple of pictures my cousin sent me. The other pictures I will post as soon as I have them. It was such a wonderfull day and not a dry eye in the house. The way Jeff looked at my daughter and tears he shed while saying his vows looking deep into her eyes I have no doubt of his love for her and that they are soul mates.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are beautiful - and your daughter is just gorgeous. If you don't mind me asking - how old is she? She looks so sweet!!!

Congrats - next step - grandma stage -


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison she is 20 and he is 22. Oh and lets hope the grandkids are a ways away. He is in the Army and set to deploy in about 9 months.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks so happy. I hope that he is stationed in a safe place when he deploys.

Where are they stationed at now? I was in the Army for a bit and my exhusband was in the Air Force.

We were stationed once in Japan on an Air Force Base - but they should look into Camp Zama in Japan. It is about 1 1/2 hours from Tokyo - and a BLAST! I was her age when I was there (cough *10 years ago) But I would love to go back!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Right now they will be stationed at Fort Campbell just one hour from here and I hope it stays that way. He is an MP in the Army and will be deployed to train the Afghanistan's police. His long term goals are Law enforcement and the FBI. He is doing his schooling while in the Army. He only has 4 more years and he says he is done. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a beautiful girl - wow her hair is long! 

Congratulations :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

such a beautiful couple.... :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, and a beautiful couple! Congratulations! They look so very happy together, and that's what we really want for our kids. 

I have one getting married in July, he's in Iraq right now with the Army, will be home in March for a couple of months, then back over to Afghanistan, so I understand your concern. Let us know when he deploys so that we can keep them both in our prayers!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey thanks and yes her hair is really long. 

Pam thanks.

Jonell thanks and I will let y'all know when he deploys, at that time we will take any and all prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theresa, they look wonderful together, a beautiful bride for a handsome groom. I am glad they will be so close to you for awhile and yes when he is ready to leave, let us know so we can "pool" our prayers.

I am acquantances with a couple of young men that did their tours in Iraq...as MP's, they are now a part of the local police department so having that military training is a plus when it comes to careers in Law Enforcement.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very beautiful pics Teresa!! It looks like everyone is very happy! Congratulations!  I wish your family the best with everything!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful pics Teresa......both of my kids were and are mililtary.....my son is career Air force and my daughter was Army, medical brigade.....she spent a year in Iraq, 2004-05....I must say that was the hardest year of my life, but we got through it. I think it is harder for the loved ones here back home than it is for the one deployed......they are so very busy over there. My daughter said that the time actually went by fast, she was over there during the heat of everything....it changed her forever, but she says that is was an experience that she is glad she had.....she has no regrets of joining the Army and doing her time over there. She had her 21st birthday while serving over there, I have to say that when she got back she seemed much older then her years and more appreciative of life. She still lives in Seattle where she was stationed at Fort Lewis and is now a sheriffs deputy! Soooooo I am still worrying about her every day.....she is my free spirit child that wants life to be exciting and challenging....AHHHHHH what's a mother to do? We were hoping she would move back here when she got out, but she met a darn boy out there!
Take care, Denise


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures, my sister just got married in May '08 and her husband is in school to become a DO ( Osteopath).


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh such a lovely girl! And, he looks like a keeper! I wonder if it's easier to be a mothe-in- law to a man then to a woman. I have to watch every little thing I say around my sons wives, or I'm the "wicked, evil, MIL". :shrug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Oh such a lovely girl! And, he looks like a keeper! I wonder if it's easier to be a mothe-in- law to a man then to a woman. I have to watch every little thing I say around my sons wives, or I'm the "wicked, evil, MIL". :shrug:


Yep it is easier to be the MOL to your daughters husband than to a sons wife. I feel for you. I will have to deal with that one day too but it is a while away. my son is only 13.


----------

